

"Data Marketplace" Infochimps Raises $1.2 Million - hornokplease
http://venturebeat.com/2010/11/07/infochimps-funding/

======
toisanji
Their data marketplace is pretty expensive. For any data you sell through
their marketplace, they get a 50% cut.

~~~
vijayr
yeah, 50% is a lot. I remember reading it as 20% a while ago, not sure when
they increased it.

